# Very dirty to clean GTD



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Ashamed to say with the weather we've had, i've not been tending to the car as much as i should.

Well at the weekend i decided to give her a late winter spruce up.

Started with a power wash then AS snow foam. Whilst that was dwelling, i sprayed the wheels with bilberry wheel cleaner, and went around the details (badges, grills etc.) with a detailing brush. then power washed off which got rid of most of the grime. Cleaned the alloys with an older lambswool mit and my EZ Detail brush.

Then followed with a TBM wash using Meguiars shampoo and a new lambswool mit. When the car was clean, power washed off again. Then sprayed the car with Carpro Iron-X to get rid of the built up contaminants. Then followed with a clay using Megs Last touch as lubricant. Car washed and rinsed again then dried using my mammoth drying cloth.

Then taped up the car and machine polished with a DA using lime prime on a hexlogic pad, which removed 90% of the light swirling (which will do until spring), following by 2 coats of C2V2. Then followed with a coat of Dodjuice purple haze. Wheels polished and sealed with Poorboys wheel sealant.

Tyres dressed and that was pretty much it for the outside. Inside was simply vacuumed, and all surfaces wiped with a damp microfibre. Rubber mats cleaned with Megs APC.

So, onto the pictures (quite a few i'm afraid)

*Before
*













*After*


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks very nice:thumb: I think the santiago alloys make these cars look so much nicer, i'd love a mk7 steering wheel in mine!!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

That looks absolutely lovely  what colour is that?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Well done, like this colour and the shine is definitely back

What camera did you use?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

What colour hexlogic pad did you use i use the green one with LP


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Love the red GTD badges - ( are they standard ? )


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Looks very nice:thumb: I think the santiago alloys make these cars look so much nicer, i'd love a mk7 steering wheel in mine!!


Yes, love the Santiago's, prefer them to the Negaro's (which I also liked) off my previous white GTD. Steering wheel in these cars' are great.



AS_BO said:


> That looks absolutely lovely  what colour is that?


many thanks - It's called Carbon Steel Grey. A very popular colour among the GTI / GTD fraternity (and exclusive to those models only). Weirdly has just been dropped by VW on the new face lifted MK7.5 model, and replaced with a similar looking grey.



Hereisphilly said:


> Well done, like this colour and the shine is definitely back
> 
> What camera did you use?


Thanks a lot. They do look good when clean, although how long it will stay that way....

Camera used is my new Olympus OMD EM1 MK II and the Olympus 12-100 F4 lens.



sean ryan said:


> What colour hexlogic pad did you use i use the green one with LP


Yep, green for me too !



WHIZZER said:


> Love the red GTD badges - ( are they standard ? )


No, unfortunately GTD's only come with chrome badges, so purchased some decals (as I'd done on my previous GTD) from www.badgeskins.com


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Wheels are a pain to keep clean as well - lots of little spokes - good job


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> The Wheels are a pain to keep clean as well - lots of little spokes - good job


Actually they don't take me much longer than my Negaro's did. Of course having the right tools for the job helps and I find my wheel woollies and EZ wheel brush invaluable for this. Hardest part is that they put a stupid gully running around the circumference of the wheel just inboard the spokes, which can be a pain to get to and just sits with water in it. Not sure what it's there but hey ho.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Top dollar sir on a tasty looking GTD :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job you done and love the colour


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, retro style seats are beautiful, nice work matey.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

that looks great


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely Golf.

It is exactly the spec i would pick. The colour and wheels are so nice and i love the interior.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks nice and tidy steel carbon grey looks top when spotless only colour i wanted though they look good in any colour tbf. did you get the sport and sounds pack? see red calipers which makes me think you have.

ive changed to a matt black badge totally changes the front rear is a bit hit and miss but i like it.

mk7.5 looks very nice headlights and rear lights are nice and the display looks aesome inside


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great Good Turnaround!


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> did you get the sport and sounds pack? see red calipers which makes me think you have.


Thanks all for the kind comments.

Alan, yes fitted with the Sport and Sound pack.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Fantastic looking Golf, stunning in fact. What tyre dressing did you use? It's just the right level of sheen without bling.


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks lovely, that's the colour I'm doing my mk1 GTI, don't suppose you know the paint code do you please?


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Excellent post! 

Spectacular results, especially on the wheels, which I assume you didn't remove?

What dressing did you use on:

1. Tyres
2. Rubber Mats

Maris


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CrispyL said:


> Looks lovely, that's the colour I'm doing my mk1 GTI, don't suppose you know the paint code do you please?


I'm pretty sure it's LA9W. 

Lovely GTD now looking sooooo much better! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like I'll be getting some vinyl for mine. Not a fan of chrome.

Great work. I was very tempted by the carbon grey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that looks fantastic sir! :thumb:

LOVE that colour too.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Now that is one beautiful car!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

How on earth do you lot get that level of clean in a day?


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Good work. Nice pictures.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice, lovely finish.


----------



## The_Judderman (May 10, 2011)

Looking great, good work!


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Thanks all - was knackered at the end of day, but worth it (well for a day until it was dirty again


----------



## kingy89 (Dec 27, 2012)

What rear splitter is that you've got fitted? Looks like a GTI one but with just one cut out for the exhaust


----------



## threadbear (Apr 13, 2012)

Cracking looking GTD!


----------

